

Ask HN: What productivity tools do you use to manage projects + get things done? - mongoosedev

Are you into GTD?  If so, what system(s) or software do you use?<p>I'm curious at a high level.  e.g. if you use TextMate to code, that's cool.  But what do you use to manage new ideas, track projects, etc.
======
jamesbritt
(Warning! Mentioning my own product!) I use JotBot to track time and prompt me
to stay on task.

I also have assorted CLI tools for stashing and retrieving notes, and some
tools that interact with Todoist.com, creating and managing alerts to my G1.

I'm also evolving a Time-boxing/Pomodoro desktop app, which helps keep me from
spending too much time on one project to the detriment of others.

------
dstik
Tracking projects and time on projects I like to use Klok
(<http://klok.mcgraphix.com/klok/index.htm>), it's an Adobe AIR app so it'll
likely work on whatever you're running.

------
pixelcort
OmniFocus. Its ability to specify subtasks as sequential or parallel is
critical to how I use it. I haven't found a recursive outlining tool to have
this sequential/parallel feature.

------
entelarust
To-do lists: One large .txt file or paper for small lists

Projects: trac

Coding: vim

------
edw519
A spiral bound unruled notebook and black and red felt tipped markers. That's
it.

I take it everywhere and write down (almost) everything. I date and time stamp
every page. I keep the notebooks, but I also detach some pages and put them
into hanging file folders.

